# Special offer from XFuse Solutions -_-"



## sv01 (Apr 11, 2015)

I've unsubscribe from GVH before, but they still has my email  Good Job


```
Dear Clients,

You still have 4 days to cash in on our April Specials! The offer expires on April 15th!

Order a minimum of $75 & pay by Bitcoin and recieve $25 in free credit. This is $25 for every $75 that you spend in Bitcoins!
Use coupon "BTCOFFER" for the free $25

Order any Unmanaged Dedicated Server and receive 25% off the first month!
Use coupon "UNMAN25OFF" at checkout for the 25% discount.
Order here.

Order any Managed VPS and receive a Softaculous license for free!
User coupon "FREESOFT" for Softaculous for free.

REMINDER: If you do not use the coupon code at checkout, you will not receive the discount. You can combine the Bitcoin offer on any offer as well. Just add the coupon for the specific offer and then the BTCOFFER coupon in the order notes. We will process BTCOFFER coupons manually and will take up to 5 days to add credit to your account.

Let us know if you have any questions regarding our offers by logging into your client area and submitting a ticket.

Thanks,
XFuse Solutions, LLC

You were sent this email because you are subscribed to our newsletter. We do not send to people who opt out. If you believe you've opted out, but are still receiving this, please open this link http://secure.greenvaluehost.com/unsubscribe.php?email=xxxx&key=b12c76dxxxxx4b3845 in your favorite browser or open a support ticket with us.
```


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 11, 2015)

From LowEndBox...  http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/49689/gvh-xfuse-email-spam#latest



> Seems Xfuse and gvh are resorting to email spam.. using tacvps logo... Even when i was never a client of GVH or xFuse...
> 
> Seems strange as to how they got my email, and when i click the unsubscribe option.. takes me to the gvh client area.. and just says.. An Error Occurred



Actually, it seems like just XFuse (not Jonny GVH) is clueless about the CAN-SPAM act and is resorting to spamming people who have never been customers, and failing to provide a working opt-out link as required by law.

So, this makes the 2nd incident where GVH or former GVH customers have been spammed since XFuse took over.  The first incident was when former "employee" KSubedi/Nexim grabbed a copy of the GVH database and spammed everyone in it, and the harvesting/stealing of that database reportedly took place on the same day in February the SPAM was sent...i.e. it took place under XFuse's watch (i.e. it wasn't an old copy of the database), and that security breach occured  because nobody had bothered to removed KSubedi's admin credentials

TL;DR crap businesses like these are why I avoid 99% of low end offers but I'm sure we'll be treated to some bullshit excuse from Duke as to why people who were never customers were spammed and why there isn't a working unsubscribe link


----------



## MannDude (Apr 11, 2015)

Must be a new marketer they hired....


----------



## drmike (Apr 11, 2015)

Here we go again.

Doesn't anyone test THEIR campaigns before hitting submit? Unsubscribes need tested too.   Ditto for scrubbing the mailing list, prior unsubscribes, etc.

Let me say this, when I see providers saying 'SPEND DOLLARS AND WE GIVE YOU MORE DOLLARS' like this, to this degree, it's fundraising.  I detest stuff like this.   This isn't sound marketing.


----------



## Sam (Apr 11, 2015)

XFuse bought the business to access the largish customer base. That's how he plans on making money out of GVH... He has a nice list of people to market to so I am not surprised the newsletters keep coming. I had myself manually unsubscribed so I never got this.


----------



## jarland (Apr 12, 2015)

Sam said:


> XFuse bought the business to access the largish customer base. That's how he plans on making money out of GVH... He has a nice list of people to market to so I am not surprised the newsletters keep coming. I had myself manually unsubscribed so I never got this.


No purchase, they were given away, apparently along with extra contacts like former clients such as myself. XFuse gets no pass here. I reported to SpamCop, I encourage others to do the same. I'm sure Mandrill takes notice at some point.


----------



## zed (Apr 12, 2015)

zed said:


> I can't help thinking this will be amusing to watch unfold, but I hope it works out well for all involved.


:amused:


----------



## Sam (Apr 12, 2015)

jarland said:


> No purchase, they were given away


But didn't XFuse have to assume $5K in debt that Jonny racked up (seem to remember reading in a thread that that's how much they owed CC)? That would be effectively a purchase.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 12, 2015)

I read that e-mail as: "Pay us in bitcoins because the chargebacks are killing us."


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello,

As all of you people love to speculate, I only the email to customers of GVH, for which I own the list. I did not find any emails and send to anyone who was not signed up from GVH. If your email is on there, it wasn't me who put it there. Either you or someone you know signed up with your account. If you have an email that was on there that shouldn't, PM me the email and I'll get it removed. WHMCS has 2 options. First one was checked. Second was inputting the code into the body of the email, which I did. Directly from WHMCS Mass Mail Tool. If it doesn't work properly, complain to WHMCS like I will. However, @drmike, I did test the email with my own email address atleast 5 times before I sent it and the links worked for my account(s).

If anyone has an email on there that shouldn't be there, instead of complaining on a Forum that we don't actively monitor, send me a message to fix it. 

@DomainsBop, I do understand the CAN-SPAM act very well. This message was sent to active and inactive clients (inactive on accident) and was one of the first marketing emails I've sent out in a very long time. I selected all of the correct options within WHMCS and included the correct code within the body of the email to set the unsubscribe link. I've tested it and it worked for several different emails of mine. 

@KuJoe, actually, I don't have many chargebacks because I try to provide a stable service for people that aren't abusers. Matter of fact, the last "chargeback" I had was a fraud card that got by me through Stripe. 

@sv01, send me the email address that was sent to and I'll manually remove it and the account so this doesn't happen again.

I'm not sure what the heck happened there to be honest. The Marketing Email box was checked so it shouldn't have been sent to people who have opted-out. Apparently it doesn't work and I am not going to send marketing emails out until I speak to WHMCS about.

Again, my apologies for it and it won't happen again. You guys know me, or some of you do. @drmike, you should know yourself that I wouldn't do some dumb shit like that.


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 12, 2015)

It's called WHMCS doesn't know Subscribed or not you try it on your own installation .


----------



## sv01 (Apr 12, 2015)

Another funny part from announce page



Xfuse using notgreenvaluehost.com subdomain as billing (secure.notgreenvaluehost.com) and notgreenvaluehost.com using gvhclientarea as their billing.

@XFS_Duke I've unsubscribe (again). I'll send you PM if I get another 'legit' mail.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks @sv01. I can delete your account completely if you need. I don't really know what else to say. Obviously a lot of people got angry over a simple email that was sent to them by mistake. Hopefully people can get past this and see it for what it was, a mistake. I've been in business since 2012 and going on 3 years. There is no reason for anyone to think anything bad about my company based on one mistake and a few people complaining like kids.

Thanks to anyone who understands and I will do everything in my power to ensure that this doesn't happen again. To the rest of the people, obviously you're upset over things and I understand that. However, the easiest way to get things fixed isn't by complaining to a forum of others, but complaining directly to the person who did what annoyed you. I won't just let this stand without a fix, I will fix it. You just gotta contact me first.


----------



## drmike (Apr 13, 2015)

Remember I feel for GVH customers, at least the honest    Those folks have been through a ton...

I get pissy like the person about spam, remarketing, etc.

Guess the biggest sin herein is running a list with former customers.  Other companies do that, and it's just bad generally.  I don't think customers return 95% of the time.  It truly is an unqualified and dated lead at best.  Might be fine for general list building and selling, but TacVPS isn't in the biz.

When the whole client area is no longer nogreenvaluevps and straight up TacVPS, I think they'll be less of people caring and raising a stink.   Rightly, folks are suspecting more bad behavior, this being Jonny Spazz's former company and all...

I'd be acting like a big bitch not to say the Bitcon stuff stinks...  Let's hope things pan out for gold and work and we aren't looking at my comments here in the near future.  Really apprehensive about big dollar give aways "matching money".  They are the cousin of those annuals that kill companies.


----------

